# Boise State to join the MWC?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

According to the Idaho Statesman the BSU president has a letter of invitation on his desk from MWC commissioner Craig Thompson: http://voices.idahostatesman.com/2008/1 ... ntain_west

Personally I would LOVE to see this happen so hopefully where there is smoke there is fire!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Finally... a good team.  It'd be fun to see local teams play on the Smurf turf too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Finally... a good team.


BSU is a good team, and getting them would raise the quality of the MWC significantly, but they won't look quite as good in the MWC as they do in the Weak-WAC. BYU, TCU and Utah will finally give them some real competition.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I also would love to see Boise State join the Mountain West. Clearly it would add more credibility to the conference. Utah, BYU, TCU, and Boise State are 4 of the best non BCS teams every year, why not put them all in the same conference? I really think it would be beneficial to all 4 athletic programs.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So, my question if I'm BSU is - what's in it for me?
Will my team get better national TV coverage?
Will my team get better local TV coverage?
Which conference has put teams in a BCS bowl more?
What are the chances BSU wins the conference year in and year out? 

Looking at that, its kind of a no-brainer, isn't it? Stay put.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

CMON garyfish, the blue turf would look great on the sony handicams the MTN uses to shoot the games on. How can you resist that coverage?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> So, my question if I'm BSU is - what's in it for me?


The chance to be in a better conference and play more quality opponents. And as crappy as it is, the MWC's television contract actually pays more than the WAC's. This year is a perfect example of why Boise should get out of the WAC and join the MWC. They will probably go undefeated but they still need Utah to lose in order to get into the BCS because they get less respect and SOS points playing in the WAC. The same thing happened to them in '04 when they also went undefeated, blowing out teams by 40 points, and they ended up in the Liberty Bowl because Utah got the BCS bid over them. If Boise gets snubbed again look for them to ditch the WAC for sure.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

what you guys need to understand is Boise state only brings football to the table. They are not a strong program in anything else. Football is not the only sport in college athletics, yes it brings in the most money. I wouldn't mind it I guess as far as there football program goes.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I heard yesterday on sports talk radio(1320), it was a quote from the MWC commissioner, that BSU has not been invited to join the MWC and that there has been no talk of expanding the conference. He went on to say that he didn't believe that BSU would be undefeated against the top 4 teams in the MWC.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Yea, I wouldn't expect him to admit it. They have to keep it hushed for now. I am not saying it is true but I would love to see it happen. I have been hoping for it ever since Boise beat Oklahoma in the Fiesta Bowl. 

BTW - Has anyone heard the rumor that BYU is going to play Oklahoma next year in Dallas?


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree, Boise and their smurf turf would be great for the MWC. The move would also benefit the Gaggies, I mean Aggies!!   :lol:   :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not too sure Utah or BYU would like to see Boise State in the MWC. The Utes played them in 2006 and lost 36 to 3.

In 2003 BYU lost 50 to 12 and in 2004 lost 28-27

Has either Utah or BYU beaten Boise State in football or basketball in the past several years?


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I would love to see them join the conference. The two wins boise st. has over BYU was during the crowton era, i mean who didn't beat BYU during that time. And the win over Utah was during the smurfs dream season and utah wasn't that good that year anyway. I hate hearing all the talk about how superior Boise St. is over Mtn. West teams. ANY TEAM WOULD LOOK GREAT PLAYING IN THE WAC! Look at Boise States opponents this year, the combined records are a mere .500! I can't wait for the smurfs to join the conference so they can wish they never left the WAC. For some reason i don't think 4th place in the Mtn. will settle quite as well as 1st. place in the Wac for all them spud heads.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

> BTW - Has anyone heard the rumor that BYU is going to play Oklahoma next year in Dallas?


That's a legit rumor. From what I understand, the ball is in BYU's court as to whether or not they are willing to play the Sooners. I say go for it! If you beat them then that automatically gives you street cred, because OU WILL be an above average team next year. If you lose, so what...it's early in the season, just don't get creamed on the national stage.

As for BSU, I think they would be a great addition to the MWC. It's no secret that the MWC wants to add a 10th team to the group, so why not go after the team that has been consistently strong in the sport that generates the most money. If I was a gambling man, I would bet that Fresno is close to the top of the wishlist as well.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Yea, I wouldn't expect him to admit it. They have to keep it hushed for now. I am not saying it is true but I would love to see it happen. I have been hoping for it ever since Boise beat Oklahoma in the Fiesta Bowl.
> 
> BTW - *Has anyone heard the rumor that BYU is going to play Oklahoma next year in Dallas?*




So does that mean that BYU is going to take the place of Texas is their rivalry game!LMAO


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

BYU vs Oklahoma

http://www.sltrib.com/byucougars/ci_10904014

Shane


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Boise State would be a great add to the MWC! Bring 'em on..it would raise the level of play and credibility for the cougs and utes.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Utes don't need any credibility! They can claim a winning season by beating BYU no matter what their record is. In fact they raise the banner a notch if they beat an 0-9 BYU team, which is what they hope for each year. Weird dudes up there in red!


----------

